
Automated trading strategies for Forex market - ivolux
http://www.evestinforex.com
======
ivolux
We are a team of traders and entrepreneurs who specialise in automated trading
systems (robot trading) for forex market. We develop, trade and share our
expert advisors on cloud server, meaning all our clients get pre-installed mt4
trading platform that is preset with our trading robots. As a result we all
get the same trades so there is nowhere to hide. Our trading robots have been
crated using real life manual trading strategies, as used by professional
traders for many years. No curve-fitting, no high leverage, no martingale or
grid trading here. Just simple forex strategies that work. Check us out with
Free 14-day trial. Thanks

